# DIY "I-BAR" t5 setup



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

sorry for my english, specially with all the technical word (im from israel and my language hebrew):
a light setup i made myself. i went to someone who made me holes in an aluminium bar , as u can c in the photos. i made about 20 pieces and sold them to members in my forum, but u can do it your own with a little help (u can even use plastic instead of alum )
here is the photo of the "ingredients" on the flor in my living room :










connecting the wires to the ballast and to the end cups




































pressing the end cups to the pre holed aluminium bar



















connecting the line for the main power:









writing the name of my web site on the finished product:


















connecting the t5 bulbs (6500k ) :





































voila - its working









and home made reflectors too...









all items bought in a regular electric shop, even the bulbs (osram/silvanya lumilux 865). 
the reflectors and the aluminium bought in a metals dealer shop and the rubber cups at some rubber dealer that the metals dealer send me too


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

That is a slick looking lighting system. Thanks for sharing.


----------

